# Cidotestone Real or Fakes? please help



## Alfa345 (Aug 5, 2014)

Sup guys and gals.

So i picked up some CIDOs from my supply and wondering if anyone can drop feedback on if they are g2g

batch number is 20120023

they have slightly different amp sizes , but fill exactly up to 1 ml when i draw..

Got some pics maybe you can help me out on this on, Cheers


----------

